# How shall we prepare for the leg day



## moon (Sep 25, 2003)

Everyleg day...i got dizzy and lightheaded after 4 sets of squats, 2 sets of leg extension and 2 sets of leg curls. 
So bad...i cant go further to other auxiliary exercises like leg press and calves raises. 
I just keep doing and hope that i will become used to this weights soon and could do the other exercises. 

it is right that it's cos brain lacks oxygen. 

With the enouragement of some ppl here...i am glad i did it till i can't no longer walk right after the workout. 

But i am not sure it is because of the intense workout or my poor body function.

Should we have enough sleep before leg exercise? 
And what should we eat before the leg exercise...so that our performance is optimised?


And also wanna know should we avoid masturbation on leg day...
(for me...i must avoid it)..since leg takes the hell out of me.

though good...sometimes i am afriad of passing out in the gym...and i need to take protein as soon as possible after the workout...if i am that dizzy and puking out...i won't be able to take protein drinks or meal 

And i grunt as hell as i come to positive failure...I wonder if it is natural...i swear..i am not doing delibrately....it is cos i am at my peak . 


 i wonder all those pain really worths it... but i love it...cos i feel like i am doing what 98% of students in my uni don't do.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 25, 2003)

welcome to leg day my friend, it is supposed to be that hard, after all look at how many people have underdelevoped legs even with size up top, ya know. I usually eat a big high cal meal, like a cheat meal the day before my legs just so I hav esome extra kcals to burn, and that seems to help, masturbation I wouldn't worry about, if it mentally affects you then I would wait until you are done, probably a good idea anyways since men tend to be a llittle more relaxed after they bust a nut. How long are you training the legs, make sure to not be in there too long, that may have to do with your physical state. You can always sip on a carb drink during or before to help you out, and I make it a point to get in a few meals at least before I train. Don't forget to breathe as well, that may be a reason that for the lack of oxygen, other than that, maybe you just need to get in better shape, which comes with time, good luck bro


----------



## moon (Sep 26, 2003)

thanks..i will post my progress about leg a month later...


----------



## prophet (Sep 26, 2003)

lol.. leg day owns the best of us and if it doesn't, you ain't training hard enough.. eat LOTS before you train gr81 said, then puke it all up.. hardcore lifters! lol.. no jk, don't really puke but kill that shit.. on my leg days, i have a personal vendetta against the weight.. i always find some motivation that gets me past how much i have to squat


----------



## gr81 (Sep 26, 2003)

Make sure that you wait a while before training so food isn't sitting in your stomach, you will puke


----------



## prophet (Sep 27, 2003)

wow, had a great leg day today.. just found that good motivation even tho i fucked up on my diet again.. one meal the whole day, about hour and half before


----------



## Flex (Sep 27, 2003)

Ya moon, like Gr said, that's how leg day is supposed to feel. Being the biggest muscle(s) in the body, training legs def takes a shitload out of you, and if it doesnt, you are def not putting in and getting out the most you can out of your training.

When i do legs, i literally have a hard time standing up straight between sets, my legs feel like jello.

I had a great leg wo today...try it and you'll feel great.....

squats (all the way down) 4 sets of 20 reps
hack squats                       4 sets of 15-20
leg extensions                   4 sets of 12-15
step ups (holding weight)  3 alternating sets, as many as you can
1 legged rev. curls             4 sets 12-15

try doing this with 30-45 sec rest in b/w, guaranteed to make you feel like you are going to die!

Had to drag my ass out of the gym afterwards, like i just went to war....


----------



## Flex (Sep 27, 2003)

For that routine i mentioned above, you gotta pick a weight that you have to kill yourself to get 20 (or 15 or 12, whatever it pertains to).

Its a test within yourself to see how much minerals you got down there.....


----------



## Mudge (Sep 27, 2003)

Long rest periods and a carb up before I hit the gym.


----------



## moon (Sep 27, 2003)

it takes a week for my legs to recover..
while about 3 days for the others parts...
is it natural?


----------

